# Additives for John Innes No 3 ?



## Palm Tree (22 Jan 2013)

As I will be doing another couple of soil based tanks soon I was just wondering whether it would be beneficial to add stuff in with the soil such as clay, ferts, peat ect
Cheers


----------



## Alastair (22 Jan 2013)

Hi mate, 
You shouldn't need to add anything else to the soil, you could add a little extra peat if you wanted to as the John innes does raise gh and ph even though it contains peat already but nutrient wise it's more than enough alone. 
If you ever wanted to add to it at a later date you can just pop in a few root tabs like the tmc plugs if any plants showed a little nutrient deficiency or for really heavy root feeders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenview (22 Jan 2013)

Some folk seem to like putting clay into their soil substrates but I don't think it is necessary. John Innes 3 is quite a rich soil if I remember rightly so you don't really need root tabs.


----------



## Palm Tree (23 Jan 2013)

Ok, I was thinking it was ok on its own. Its just when making mineralised topsoil folks use pottery clay and dolomite ect so I was wondering if any of these would be benificial.


----------

